
Hardy Littlewood Rules - colinprince
https://moleseyhill.com/2010-03-22-hardy-littlewood-rules.html
======
greenyoda
The mathematicians mentioned here are:

G. H. Hardy:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._H._Hardy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._H._Hardy)

John E. Littlewood:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Edensor_Littlewood](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Edensor_Littlewood)

